# help with mom



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

I want to get a parakeet but my mom isn't sure about it. She said that it will poop ALL over the house, and that ,my little sister will want to hold it all the time and then will get mad because she cant have a pet. How could I convince my mom to let me have a parakeet. Thanks


----------



## Lovemybetta11 (Mar 21, 2015)

First of all, this is not a site for parakets and help with your mom, but wouldn't you have the bird in a cage?


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ya, I'd have it in a cage.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

my friend has parakeets and they do poo all over.But just show your mom that your responsible. You know if you keep it in a cage you are going to need to play with it at least 30 minutes a day.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Do a lot of research (housing needs, behavior, illnesses, etc), price out all the items you need/want for it, find out places you can get one, and write out a cleaning schedule. Sleep on it for a few nights and think about scenarios that might come up with the bird and how you would handle it. Then write it all up as a plan and present it to your mother. If she still is hesitant ask her why and what you can do to prove to her you are ready for this pet. Do understand though that as long as you are under 18 they are technically her pets and if it's her money paying for most/all of it the final say is with her. Pushing or whining about it will just create tension and solidify her choice.


----------



## Scarlettebettas (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes do your research and make sure you properly know how to take care of it. Maybe if you have a friend who has a parakeet, you can ask to take care of it for a day or so to show your mom how you can take care of it. My mom didn't want a cat, but now we own a cat!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

I am going to be the grumpy adult and say : Listen to your mum ^_^

She is the one that has the responibillity by law if you are under 18, so if you get sick of the bird(not saying you deffo are gonna do that but it happens) she is the one that wil have to care for it.. I am not saying this to be cruel, but I believe in honoring your mums wishes, you only get one mum!


----------



## Lovemybetta11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes, yes, yes, always listen to your mum, it's the best thing to do. Paraketts can be expensive too, be ready for a $50+ bill


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I had parakeets very noisy and messy thats about it they are so freakin loud too


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Look at this user's betta journal. She also has a parakeet, and not once has she mentioned any pooey problems: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=348177 And, it sucks, but if you listen to your mom and not complain, she's more likely to let you have other pets in the future, because she'll see how responsible you can be.


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have taken care of my teachers 2 conures for a couple of weeks. I also have a paper rout and have saved up enough money to get one. And I would have enough time to spend with it. I know I should listen to my mom but have wanted one for a wile. I will listen to her but am just trying to up my chances of getting one.


----------



## webhusky67 (Mar 20, 2015)

If you do your research! And then create a care plan along with some sort of idea of how much it might cost then you may try to convince her and if this doesn't work then you could offer to pay for half the cost or pay full if you really in need of some convincing. By doing this you are showing your mom you are responsible. If you don't have the money then go out and do a fundraiser, car wash, lemonade stand, babysitting, dog walking. Anything.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

@Lovemybetta11 You do realize this was posted under "finless friends" right?? there for this is actually the area for parakets and other non fish animals. 

Would love to see photos if you do get one legos008. I've wanted a bird since I was 10... 10 years later and still no bird yet lol


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

i have a parrotlet and my sister has a cockatiel, and we also used to have 3 zebra finches. another family member had several parakeets. parakeets are one of the cheapest birds care wise. perches/food/toys/cages are so much cheaper than for the larger birds. they actually don't poop that much. they should poop about once every 15 minutes, but its smaller than a pea and really not a big deal. its really easy to clean up. you can let it get hard and it flicks right off or when its wet if you very gently press a paper towel to it it will stick to the paper towel. their poop doesn't have an odor. it washes out of fabric really well. *for a bird* they aren't that loud either. and they can be amazing talkers. check out disco the parakeet on youtube. 
as for your mom show her that you are mature enough to care for a living creature. and as for your sister, if you get one too and she likes it, she'll probably end up with one eventually haha. thats what happened with my sister.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi i hope you do get your parakeets i was just sharing my experiences with them


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Tress said:


> Do a lot of research (housing needs, behavior, illnesses, etc), price out all the items you need/want for it, find out places you can get one, and write out a cleaning schedule. Sleep on it for a few nights and think about scenarios that might come up with the bird and how you would handle it. Then write it all up as a plan and present it to your mother. If she still is hesitant ask her why and what you can do to prove to her you are ready for this pet. Do understand though that as long as you are under 18 they are technically her pets and if it's her money paying for most/all of it the final say is with her. Pushing or whining about it will just create tension and solidify her choice.


Excellent post and advice!! Make sure to put on that plan what you would do during vacations away... who would look after it for you? I've owned them also and I loved hearing them sing in the morning!! At one time, it was said that the males will speak more than the females. I would tend to agree with this but this info may have changed. I don't recall them being dirty other than their seeds on the kitchen floor all the time. You would have to plan on vacuuming or sweeping daily or Mom will be upset with that part. Maybe there is a Parakeet Forum you could join and find out some beginner info. 
Another idea is a trial run... do you know anyone who has one that you could babysit for a week while they are on holidays? You are not committed to ownership that way and can try it out before you buy!


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

SeaHorse said:


> Excellent post and advice!! Make sure to put on that plan what you would do during vacations away... who would look after it for you? I've owned them also and I loved hearing them sing in the morning!! At one time, it was said that the males will speak more than the females. I would tend to agree with this but this info may have changed. I don't recall them being dirty other than their seeds on the kitchen floor all the time. You would have to plan on vacuuming or sweeping daily or Mom will be upset with that part. Maybe there is a Parakeet Forum you could join and find out some beginner info.
> Another idea is a trial run... do you know anyone who has one that you could babysit for a week while they are on holidays? You are not committed to ownership that way and can try it out before you buy!


the thing about males generally speaking more than females is still true. 
and as for seeds, seed catchers are necessary (for me anyways) reduced seeds on the floor by at least 95%. and parrots should NEVER ever be housed in the kitchen. cooking fumes can be deadly to them. and a really gread forum is talkbudgies.com


----------



## Picassothebetta (Mar 8, 2010)

Bird owner here-I have a white winged parakeet, a Quaker parrot, and a Senegal parrot. One thing to keep in mind with birds is the cost of proper vet care. You will have to find a specialist-an avian vet for your parakeet. I've owned horses, dogs, and cats and the vet bill for the birds (for routine stuff) is by far the most expensive. Birds don't get shots like a dog or cat but they have other wellness needs. Our vet does bloodwork and parasite screening as part of a routine yearly exam (birds are very stoic when they get sick, they often don't show symtoms until it's nearly too late, hence the preemptive testing).

Just something to keep in mind. I would locate a bird vet and determine cost before you get the bird so there won't be any surprises. 

One more thing, make sure you have enough money saved for a decent sized cage. At least in our area the most of the cages sold for keets are too small so you may have to hunt around for a good sized one with the proper bar spacing to safely house a parakeet.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Good points... the kitchen, a MUCH LARGER CAGE and the vet!! Good to know where the local Avian vet is... if there is one at all. 
Yes birds are one of those creatures that once they show signs of sickness it is quite often too late.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yea i agree here vet bills and a large cage 

And as long as you dont mind the loudness mine were very loud none stope


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

and a thing a lot of bird owners do is buy a food scale (make sure it can weigh in grams) and regularly weigh their birds because often when they are very seriously sick they will drop weight long before showing symptoms. i wouldn't say its a necessity but can help ease your mind instead of wondering "omg is something wrong?!?!?!!!"


----------

